# First humidor set up!



## omnipo7ent (Sep 10, 2013)

I had been given a Humidor as a gift around christmas last year, and never took the time in setting it up until recently. I have only been smoking cigars occasionally for the past 5 years now, and recently after my visit to the islands (where I came across some good island smokes ranging from DR, Cubans, etc) I have been hooked. For the past 2 weeks seasoning was a bit tough in the beginning since everyone had a different preference for storing their smokes, so I needed to really gauge where "I" myself enjoy it. So ive managed for the past week and a half to keep a steady 62-63r/h with 64-65f temp. I have the humidor inside a 8 bottle frigidaire wine cooler which as been at steady 64-65f temp which has been a big plus since my basement apartment temperature/humidity is way inconsistent. Below are a few images, down the line I do plan on eventually upgrading the humidor or converting the wine cooler, Since this is new to me, im willing to take any suggestions into consideration!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Mike. Sounds like the humi is stable. Nice job. Not sure going from that humi to that wineador will be worth your time though.
Save it for wine and get a coolerdor or bigger wineador. Don't forget to stop by the New Puffers section and say hello as well.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Looks nice. Why the variety if media in there? Personally I would ditch everything but the Boveda and add one or two more. It'll leave you more space for cigars.


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

i like the simpleness.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

liquidicem said:


> Looks nice. Why the variety if media in there? Personally I would ditch everything but the Boveda and add one or two more. It'll leave you more space for cigars.


Yeah, that's the first thing I noticed in there as well. I'd remove everything, but the cigars and one Boveda. It's much easier to control humidity with more cigars in there and in a box that small, keep it at least 75% full and one Boveda will be more than enough.


----------



## LordOfSpoon (Feb 6, 2012)

For a second I was thinking, why in the hell is your humidor in your microwave?


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

LordOfSpoon said:


> For a second I was thinking, why in the hell is your humidor in your microwave?


Me too!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

There it is! My lost shaker of salt!

Now if I could just fix my flip flop...


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

very cool setup at just the right size


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

give it a month or 2 and your going to be buying anther humidor


----------

